# HELP?!?! What kind of light can i use in a regular light socket



## DarkMousey (Jul 31, 2008)

Help i set up this design for my grow box currently im using 2 60 watt regular light blub i switch the other one off and left the other one on cause the temp reached a massive 100 degrees that was too hot i don't have a fan yet to vent some air in and i don't know what else i could use to ensure proper growing either that or fast growing i know metal halide is good for veg stage but will they be able to fit in regular light socket i already design my grow box if i cannot use a metal halide in a regular light socket what can i use for my veg stage? in those 2 regular light sockets here some pics


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 31, 2008)

cfls fit into regular light sockets


----------



## stoner 420 (Aug 1, 2008)

your regular bulbs will not work for growing mj .. the incandesent ( regular light bulb) is not the correct light spectrum for growing anything it also produces to much heat.. go to u local wal-mart, lowes, or homedepot and pick up some cfls get the cool white bulbs for veg and the soft white for flower... u we have to get some kind of ventilation  to the plant cause they need fresh carbon dioxide for u plants to breathe... if not it is like putting ur head in a plastic bag for an hour ... hope this helps u aslo reading here can teach u everthing u need to know.. this is the only site i have ever looked at and i have successfully completed 4 grows on my 5 now.. i only use cfls and if u let it veg long enough u can produce around 1oz per plant... good luck



read read read.........................


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 1, 2008)

Most of the CFLs fit into a regular socket, you may use 100W CFLs.


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 1, 2008)

Yup like everyone above is saying you need CFL's those are the little spiral lights. you need to go find CFL's with the most luman utput anything above 2000 lumans is great.

The reason your grow box got so hot is because you used regular incandesent(butchered that word lol)lights they put off alot more heat than CFL's . you could have 10 cfl's in your box and it still would be ok.

If you really want to grow some buds you need more light than that. go find those light socket spliters and then you can have 4 bulbs. go by some of those 2200 luman CFL's thats 6600 lumans that should be enough.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 1, 2008)

how big is your box? if its small you can get 42 watt cfls at walmart or home depot as stated above. they're 2700 lumens each and they have them in 2700k and 6500k. the socket spliter works good if you have the space to lower you lights a few more inches. you can get nice buds with cfls.


----------

